# script, programme question d'un débutant



## LACK (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, je m'excuse d'avance de vous demander ceci, si cela a deja &#233;t&#233; expliqu&#233;. 

J'ai fait plusieurs recherches mais je n'ai pas reussi a trouver ce que je veux.


Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de faire un script ou autre pour deplacer des dossiers.

je m'explique :

je voudrais double cliquer sur une icone qui lancerait un script qui va prendre dans un dossier A tous les dossiers (ex : D1, D2, D3) et les copier ainsi que remplacer les fichiers existant dans un dossier B (qui portent le meme nom D1, D2, D3)


EXemple : 


dossier A   [D1]      ---->    copie et remplace [D1] dans dossier B 
[D2]..................................................[D2] dans dossier C 
[D3]..................................................[D3] dans dossier G 

J'espere que c'est comprehensible, merci beaucoup pour vos reponses. 

a plus


----------



## Norhun (13 Juillet 2007)

Salut à toi.

Tu as essayé automator?


----------



## obi wan (13 Juillet 2007)

ou le shell... ? c'est fou la puissance du shell on se rend pas compte. Je redécouvre ça depuis une dizaine de jours, ben c'est très bourrin les scripts bash en fait on peut faire pleiiins de trucs plus tordus les uns que les autres.


----------



## LACK (13 Juillet 2007)

Salut, oui j'ai regard&#233; un peu hier soir mais j'ai pas vu qu'on pouvez mettre des dossiers particuliers.

Je vais quand meme verifier @+


----------



## LACK (13 Juillet 2007)

Pour le shell ca doit etre plus compliqu&#233; non?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Un truc tout simple qui va simplement dupliquer les dossiers d'un dossier sourceFolder vers un dossier targetFolder&#8230;&#224; coller dans l'&#233;diteur de scripts&#8230;


```
property sourceFolder : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:sourceFolder:" --chemin du dossier source
property targetFolder : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:targetFolder:" --chemin du dossier cible

on run
	tell application "Finder" to duplicate folders of folder sourceFolder to targetFolder replacing yes
end run
```


----------



## LACK (13 Juillet 2007)

merci beaucoup, 

pour le lancer ca fonctionne comment? un double clic sur une icone est possible?

sinon j'ai trouv&#233; avec automator, j'avais fait une erreur au debut. donc c'est bon mais je suis curieux pour ton script


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> merci beaucoup,
> 
> pour le lancer ca fonctionne comment? un double clic sur une icone est possible?
> 
> sinon j'ai trouv&#233; avec automator, j'avais fait une erreur au debut. donc c'est bon mais je suis curieux pour ton script


J'ai l'impression que son script ne te conviens pas de toute fa&#231;on : il copie le contenu d'un dossier dans un autre mais toi tu voulais :


			
				LACK a dit:
			
		

> dossier A [D1] ----> copie et remplace [D1] dans dossier *B*
> [D2]..................................................[D2] dans dossier *C*
> [D3]..................................................[D3] dans dossier *G*





Donc si &#231;a marche avec ton automator c'est cool 



Mais sinon son script tu l'ouvres dans l'&#201;diteur de Script puis tu fait enregistr&#233; sous et comme format tu choisi "Application" et il sera double-cliquable


----------



## Captain_X (13 Juillet 2007)

un petit script bash avec rsync et roule... 

man rsync (pour eviter les questions)


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que son script ne te conviens pas de toute fa&#231;on : il copie le contenu d'un dossier dans un autre mais toi tu voulais :



Le script correspond au texte de description mais, c'est vrai, pas &#224; l'exemple&#8230;

Pour l'exemple ce serait plut&#244;t :

```
property sourceFolderD1 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:sourceFolder:D1:"
property sourceFolderD2 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:sourceFolder:D2:"
property sourceFolderD3 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:sourceFolder:D3:"
property targetFolderD1 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:targetFolderD1:"
property targetFolderD2 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:targetFolderD2:"
property targetFolderD3 : "Tiger:Users:zacro:Desktop:targetFolderD3:"

on run
	tell application "Finder"
		duplicate sourceFolderD1 to targetFolderD1 replacing yes
		duplicate sourceFolderD2 to targetFolderD2 replacing yes
		duplicate sourceFolderD3 to targetFolderD3 replacing yes
	end tell
end run
```

Il suffit de copier/coller ce script, apr&#232;s avoir remplac&#233; les chemins des dossiers, dans l'&#233;diteur de script puis de l'enregistrer au format application&#8230;


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

merci beaucoup, je vais essayer car le probleme c'est que je vais le graver sur un DVD mais automator ne va pas garder le chemin d'acc&#232;s des dossiers puisque je souhaiterais utiliser ce dvd et ces actions sur un autre ordi.


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

Je suis dans l'editeur de script mais j'ai un petit soucis. Pouvez vous me corriger
property DOSSIER1 : "Macintosh HD:dossier1:test"
property DOSSIER4 : "Macintosh HD:Applications:dossier4"

on run
    tell application "Finder"
        duplicate DOSSIER1 to DOSSIER4 replacing yes

    end tell
end run

????


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

Les erreurs que je remarque concernent les chemins, si c'est un dossier le chemin se termine par ":" (deux points)


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

je me suis tromp&#233; en notant ici mais ils y sont dans le script


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> merci beaucoup, je vais essayer car le probleme c'est que je vais le graver sur un DVD mais automator ne va pas garder le chemin d'accès des dossiers puisque je souhaiterais utiliser ce dvd et ces actions sur un autre ordi.



Pour l'utilisation sur un autre ordi, si tes dossiers sont toujours aux mêmes endroits (dans le dossier applications, sur le bureau ou dans le dossier documents) il est possible de mettre des chemins relatifs. Chemins qui permettront au script de fonctionner quel que soit le nom de l'utilisateur et du disque dur


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> je me suis trompé en notant ici mais ils y sont dans le script



Alors quel est le problème et quel message d'erreur est retourné ?


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

c'est bon j'ai fait un test en simplifiant comme dans mon exemple et ca a march&#233;.

par contre comment faire quand on veut prendre plusieurs fichiers dans un dossier et les copier d'un coup et non le dossier lui-meme.

exemple dans Dossier1 il y aurait fichier1, fichier2 et fichier3 et je voudrais les copier en un seul coup dans Dossier4


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai fait un test en simplifiant comme dans mon exemple et ca a marché.
> 
> par contre comment faire quand on veut prendre plusieurs fichiers dans un dossier et les copier d'un coup et non le dossier lui-meme.
> 
> exemple dans Dossier1 il y aurait fichier1, fichier2 et fichier3 et je voudrais les copier en un seul coup dans Dossier4



Si tu veux copier tous les fichiers de Dossier1 dans Dossier4 tu mets : 

```
duplicate every document file of folder Dossier1 to Dossier4 replacing yes
```


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

ok je vais essayer tout de suite merci vraiment vraiment beaucoup pour ton aide.

Petite question Macintosh HD ne peut pas etre renomm&#233; par l'utilisateur?

c'est pour que sur tous les ordis le script fonctionne! (la racine)


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

Si le disque peut être renommé


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

Donc si quelqu'un a renomm&#233; son disque, le script ne marchera pas.

Y a t'il une parade?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Donc si quelqu'un a renommé son disque, le script ne marchera pas.
> 
> Y a t'il une parade?



Oui il y a une parade si les dossiers sont toujours aux mêmes endroits, comme je te l'expliquait au message 15


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Pour l'utilisation sur un autre ordi, si tes dossiers sont toujours aux mêmes endroits (dans le dossier applications, sur le bureau ou dans le dossier documents) il est possible de mettre des chemins relatifs. Chemins qui permettront au script de fonctionner quel que soit le nom de l'utilisateur et du disque dur




par chemin relatif que veux tu dire?

si je mets simplement Applications en racine dans mon script il s'adaptera ou je dois ecrire quelque chose.

De plus, sais tu si l'on peut mettre un mot de passe à l'ouverture de l'application du script?


merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Juillet 2007)

Pour que tu te fasses une idée sur les chemins, jette un il sur cette page, oui on peut mettre un mot de passe
Excuse moi mais je dois m'en aller, je reviendrai demain en milieu d'après midi bonne continuation


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

merci a plus tard bonne soiree


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

- ce que tu m'as donn&#233; pour prendre les fichiers dans un dossier fonctionne mais si on veut qu'il prenne aussi les sous-dossiers de ce dossier ???

- J'ai regard&#233; le site, j'ai essay&#233; mais ca n'a pas march&#233; (j'ai pas du comprendre)

que dois je mettre dans le script pour qu'il prenne le fichier "applications par d&#233;faut chez l'utilisateur"

- De plus comment on fait la liaison pour avoir 2 "scripts" ou plus dans le script

Ex : celui pour avoir le dossier par d&#233;faut + ma demande originale.  car il me met qu'il y a deja un "run" ou quelque chose comme ca. J'ai essay&#233; and et d'autres mais c'est pas ca

merci beaucoup


----------



## LACK (14 Juillet 2007)

voila la base =

try
    set la_reponse to display dialog "Entrez votre code?" default answer "0000"
    display dialog "Vous avez repondu \"" & text returned of la_reponse & "\"" buttons "OK" default button "OK"
on error
    display dialog "Vous avez clique sur \"Cancel\"" buttons "OK" default button "OK"
end try


ENSUITE CELUI-LA =


set chemin_vers_user to (path to applications folder) as string

display dialog "Voici le chemin vers le dossier utilisateur :" default answer chemin_vers_user


ENSUITE CELUI-LA =


property D1 : "Macintosh HD:Applicationsossier1:"
property D4 : "Macintosh HD:applicationsossier4:"

on run
    tell application "Finder"
        duplicate every document file of folder D1 to D4 replacing yes
    end tell
end run



Donc j'aimerais comprendre comment =

- Avoir le dossier Application par défaut pour utiliser sur d'autres MAC
- Faire une liason c'est à dire Remplacer : " ENSUITE CELUI-LA"
- Pouvoir prendre les fichiers d'un dossier plus les sous-dossiers de celui-ci.



Merci d'avance


----------



## obi wan (15 Juillet 2007)

ben en shell tu as accés à des variables d'environnement genre $HOME, ça permet de s'affranchir de ces problème de portailité inter-machines.


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

merci &#224; toi mais j'y connais rien donc le shell !?

zacromatafalgar m'a bien aid&#233; car il s'est adapt&#233; &#224; mes besoins, j'espere qu'il pourra continuer de m'aider.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Donc j'aimerais comprendre comment =
> 
> - Avoir le dossier Application par d&#233;faut pour utiliser sur d'autres MAC
> - Faire une liason c'est &#224; dire Remplacer : " ENSUITE CELUI-LA"
> - Pouvoir prendre les fichiers d'un dossier plus les sous-dossiers de celui-ci.



Me revoil&#224;&#8230; 

Alors on suppose que les dossiers "Dossier1" et "Dossier4" sont pr&#233;sents sur les macs, on va donc construire le chemin vers les dossiers&#8230;


```
--on obtient le chemin vers le dossier "Applications" quel que soit le nom du disque
property pathToAppFolder : (path to applications folder) as string

--on ajoute le nom du dossier pour avoir le chemin complet
property dossier1 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier1:")
property dossier4 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier4:")

on run
	try--je n'ai pas modifi&#233; ton bloc try, on verra plus tard
		set la_reponse to display dialog "Entrez votre code?" default answer "0000"
		display dialog "Vous avez repondu \"" & text returned of la_reponse & "\"" buttons "OK" default button "OK"
	on error
		display dialog "Vous avez clique sur \"Cancel\"" buttons "OK" default button "OK"
	end try
	
	
	tell application "Finder"
		duplicate entire contents of folder (dossier1 as alias) to (dossier4 as alias) replacing yes 
--j'ai remplac&#233; "every document file" par "entire contents" afin de dupliquer l'ensemble du contenu&#8230; 
	end tell
end run
```

Tu obtenais une erreur car il ne doit y avoir qu'un bloc run dans un script, il faut donc mettre tes autres bout de script &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du bloc run&#8230;
J'esp&#232;re que je suis assez clair dans mes explications, je ne suis pas tr&#232;s p&#233;dagogue&#8230;


----------



## obi wan (15 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, en shell, un script .sh que tu mets à la racine de ton dvd avec ces 3 lignes ça suffit :


```
cp -R ./A/D1 $HOME/Applications/uneApp/B/D1;
cp -R ./A/D2 $HOME/Applications/uneApp/C/D2;
cp -R ./A/D3 $HOME/Applications/uneApp/G/D3;
```

après un coup de chmod +x sur le fichier et il se retrouve executable...
Ou au pire dans automator on peut mettre un élément "éxecuter un script shell".

Lack, si tu peux décrire précisemment la structure des dossiers départ et arrivée, ce sera pas très long de te faire un truc simple, mais là... :/


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup!

Obi wan, merci pour ta proposition mais j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; rester sur le script qu'on avait commenc&#233; comme ca, ca m'a permi de comprendre un peu et de le faire moi-meme (pas vraiment mais bon, j'ai &#233;cris un peu  )

ZacroMTFLGR, je viens d'essayer ca marche nickel merci vraiment beaucoup. "Pas pedagogue" allons quand meme!

C'est nickel vraiment merci pour tous.

Le code que j'ai mis n'est pas vraiment un mot de passe a rentrer, comment peux ton faire pour avoir au lancement de l'application script un vrai mot de passe qui acceptera de lancer le script si bonne reponse?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Le code que j'ai mis n'est pas vraiment un mot de passe a rentrer, comment peux ton faire pour avoir au lancement de l'application script un vrai mot de passe qui acceptera de lancer le script si bonne reponse?



Oui j'avais bien remarquer que le code n'était pas vraiment opérationnel

Il faut d'abord mettre en property le bon mot de passe, à la suite des autres properties puis on va afficher le dialogue de saisie et comparer le résultat avec le mot en property.
Si les mots sont identiques, à la majuscule près, on procède à la duplication sinon on retourne un message d'erreur.

Le code complet :

```
property pathToAppFolder : (path to applications folder) as string
property dossier1 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier1:")
property dossier4 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier4:")
property pass : "essaiPass"

on run
	
	set thePass to text returned of (display dialog "mot de passe:" default answer "" with hidden answer)
	
	considering case --respect de la casse
		if thePass = pass then --si le mot de passe est bon
			--on procède à la duplication
			tell application "Finder"
				duplicate entire contents of folder (dossier1 as alias) to (dossier4 as alias) replacing yes
			end tell
			
		else --sinon
			--message d'erreur
			beep
			display dialog "Mauvais mot de passe"
		end if
	end considering
	
	
end run
```


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Merci, je viens de le faire mais quand la reponse est fausse il copie quand meme les fichiers! ?


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Ok autant pour moi j'avais pas enlever en bas "tell application finder...."

C'est de ma faute bon merci pour tous je vais essayer de finaliser tout ca merci.

MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

lack a dit:


> Merci Merci Merci


De Rien De Rien De Rien


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Tout est ok comment je peux faire si je fais un Fichier ZIp et que je voudrais que quand on double clique dessus qu'il d&#233;compresse le contenu automatiquement dans Applications ?

Et qu'il soit int&#233;grer au ZIP biensur.

merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Tout est ok comment je peux faire si je fais un Fichier ZIp et que je voudrais que quand on double clique dessus qu'il décompresse le contenu automatiquement dans Applications ?
> 
> Et qu'il soit intégrer au ZIP biensur.
> 
> merci



C'est possible avec un code :

```
set theArchive to "Chemin:de:ton:Archive.zip"
set theTarget to (path to applications folder) as string--ça tu connais
do shell script "/usr/bin/unzip -u " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theArchive) & " -d " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theTarget)
```

("quoted form" pour que les espaces et accents ne provoquent pas d'erreur dans le terminal, "posix path" pour transformer les chemins type Finder ) en type terminal (/), on utilise une commande du terminal pour extraire (unzip) exécutée dans applescript grâce à "do shell script)

Je ne comprends pas trop la dernière phrase "Et qu'il soit intégrer au ZIP", si c'est le script ce n'est pas possible


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

c'est &#224; dire que sur mon DVD quand je l'ouvre je dois avoir :

Le script application (qui va faire ce qu'on a dit) et le fichier ZIP?

Ce que je disais est certainement bete en effet je voulais seulement avoir un fichier qui s'affiche sur le DVD rassemblant les 2 !


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

je n'arrive pas &#224; prendre un deuxieme dossier Quelle est mon erreur?

--on proc&#232;de &#224; la duplication
            tell application "Finder"
                duplicate entire contents of folder (D1 as alias) to (D4 as alias) & (D2 as alias) to (D5 as alias) replacing yes
                            end tell


la premiere fois j'avais ecrit :

--on proc&#232;de &#224; la duplication
            tell application "Finder"
                duplicate entire contents of folder (D1 as alias) to (D4 as alias) replacing yes
                duplicate entire contents of folder (D2 as alias) to (D5 as alias) replacing yes
                            end tell

mais marche pas non plus?

PS : pour le zip il est sur dvd quel est le chemin standard?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

Il est possible d'inclure le fichier zip dans le dossier "Resources" d'une application applescript, pour cela il faut enrergistrer ton script au format Progiciel (case &#224; cocher dans la fen&#234;tre d'enregistrement) puis faire un clic droit sur l'ic&#244;ne de l'application, choisir l'article de menu "Afficher le contenu du paquet" dans le menu contextuel qui s'affiche.

Une fen&#234;tre au nom de l'application s'ouvre dans laquelle se trouve un dossier intitul&#233; "Contents", ouvre ce dossier et, dans la nouvelle fen&#234;tre, ouvre le dossier "Resources" et d&#233;pose l'archive zip &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.

Pour que cela fonctionne il faut lancer l'application &#224; partir de l'ic&#244;ne et non plus &#224; partir de l'&#233;diteur de script.

Plus tard il faudra bien s&#251;r enregistrer ton application en lecture seule pour que l'on ne puisse plus l'ouvrir et prot&#233;ger ainsi ton mot de passe mais seulement lorsque ton appli sera au point (n'oublie pas d'en garder une copie modifiable)

Le code  compet :


```
property pathToAppFolder : (path to applications folder) as string
property dossier1 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier1:")
property dossier4 : (pathToAppFolder & "Dossier4:")
property pass : "essaiPass"

on run
	
	set thePass to text returned of (display dialog "mot de passe:" default answer "" with hidden answer)
	
	considering case --respect de la casse
		if thePass = pass then --si le mot de passe est bon
			set theArchive to (path to resource "DossierTest.zip")--####
			
			do shell script "/usr/bin/unzip -u " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theArchive) & " -d " & (quoted form of POSIX path of pathToAppFolder)
			
			--on proc&#232;de &#224; la duplication
			tell application "Finder"
				duplicate entire contents of folder (dossier1 as alias) to (dossier4 as alias) replacing yes
			end tell
			
		else --sinon
			--message d'erreur
			beep
			display dialog "Mauvais mot de passe"
		end if
	end considering
	
	
end run
```

Edit : remplace le nom de l'archive par le bon &#224; la ligne --####


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à prendre un deuxieme dossier Quelle est mon erreur?
> 
> --on procède à la duplication
> tell application "Finder"
> ...



La première syntaxe ne peut fonctionner en revanche la seconde fonctionne si tu as correctement ajouté les properties


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Quel c.., j'avais pas vu un espace qui manquait!!! (avec tous ces codes comment tu fais pour pas faire d'erreurs!  )


J'ai choisi la premiere version car ce sont 2 scripts differrents.

Donc le ZIP dans Contents.

Pour ca j'utilise ton premier script "zip" sans modification? et j'enregistre en progiciel et je fais glisser le ZIP apr&#232;s, c'est tout?

Merci

Ps : donc plus besoin du chemin mais je suis curieux le chemin du DVD tu l'ecris comment?


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Bien si en fait je dois ecrire un chemin si je garde ton script original. Mais comment faire puisque Contents n'existe pas encore! ou bien le script est pas bon?

set theArchive to "Chemin:de:ton:Test.zip"
set theTarget to (path to applications folder) as string
do shell script "/usr/bin/unzip -u " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theArchive) & " -d " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theTarget)


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Bien si en fait je dois ecrire un chemin si je garde ton script original. Mais comment faire puisque Contents n'existe pas encore! ou bien le script est pas bon?
> 
> set theArchive to "Chemin:de:ton:Test.zip"
> set theTarget to (path to applications folder) as string
> do shell script "/usr/bin/unzip -u " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theArchive) & " -d " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theTarget)



Commence par enregistrer au format progiciel puis met l'archive dans le dossier "Resources", maintenant  retourne au script et modifie le comme suit :


```
set theArchive to (path to resource "DossierTest.zip")--remplace le nom
set theTarget to (path to applications folder) as string
do shell script "/usr/bin/unzip -u " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theArchive) & " -d " & (quoted form of POSIX path of theTarget)
```


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

J'&#233;tais entrain d'editer mon mess car j'ai vu que tu l'avais adapt&#233; apr&#232;s d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Quel c.., j'avais pas vu un espace qui manquait!!! (avec tous ces codes comment tu fais pour pas faire d'erreurs!  )
> 
> Ps : donc plus besoin du chemin mais je suis curieux le chemin du DVD tu l'ecris comment?



Ben si j'en fait des erreurs  

Le chemin du DVD s'écrit : "NomDvd:" tout simplement


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de le faire.

l&#224; il est en cours.

Il m'&#233;crit pour le moment dans Applications,  __MACOSX, ca doit etre juste temporaire le temps qu'il extrait tous!

Par contre on voit rien de ce qu'il fait peut on avoir une fenetre qui montre l'avancement de l'extraction comme celle qui montre quand on copie?

merci

edit : le script plante &#224; la fin!!!  le fichier est bien l&#224; mais __MACOSX reste aussi


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Finalement je crois que je vais juste faire un script qui sera sur le DVD avec le Zip &#224; cot&#233;


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> edit : le script plante à la fin!!!  le fichier est bien là mais __MACOSX reste aussi



Essaie avec une petite archive, je pense que, si ton archive est trop grosse, il faille rajouter un timeout.
Quel est le message d'erreur ?


----------



## LACK (15 Juillet 2007)

Ca doit etre ca! la j'avais mis une archive de + de 3Go 

c'est pas grave je vais pas mettre de script juste un fichier texte disant qu'il faut extraire dans Applications


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juillet 2007)

LACK a dit:


> Ca doit etre ca! la j'avais mis une archive de + de 3Go
> 
> c'est pas grave je vais pas mettre de script juste un fichier texte disant qu'il faut extraire dans Applications



Si l'archive est bien extraite il suffit de jeter le dossier "__MACOSX" à l'aide de : 
	
	



```
tell application "Finder" to delete (pathToAppFolder & "__MACOSX") as alias
```
que tu places après la ligne commençant par "do shell script"


----------

